# la luminosité change toute seule



## Macintouch (6 Octobre 2002)

De temps à autre, la luminosité de l'écran de mon iBook change, alors que je n'ai pas modifier les réglages...Elle change quand j'ai la batterie branchée: après un certain temps, l'écran s'obscurcit- Mais le plus étrange c'est lorsque je suis en train de l'utiliser, tout à coup la luminosité diminue et augmente après quelques secondes...Je suis sous 10.2


----------



## rillettes (6 Octobre 2002)

Rooooh ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 

Tout seul ? Comme un grand ?!
Il a surement envie d'un calin ou que tu l'embrasses pour te faire de l'oeil comme ça !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Oizo (7 Octobre 2002)

Que la luminosité baisse après un certain temps d'inutilisation c'est normal mais ca peut se désactiver dans les réglages d'économie d'énergie... Pour ce qui est du changement de luminosité pendant l'utilisation c'est bizarre !


----------



## DaTa (14 Octobre 2002)

Il est encore sous garantie ou sous AppleCare ton iBook? Je voudrais pas t'inquiéter, mais j'ai eu un problème similaire.

Au début, petites baisses de luminosité pendant le travail, puis retour à la normale. Avec le temps, le problème s'est aggravé: j'avais des variations de luminosité jusqu'à l'extinction totale.
Je pouvais parfois  _forcer_ ce problème à se manifester en appuyant sur l'iBook sous le clavier à la gauche du trackpad.

Retour à Apple sous garantie. Résultat: problème avec la backlight de l'écran ou sa connexion sur la carte mère. Ils ont changé la carte mère, l'antenne airport (pourquoi  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif ) et encore quelque chose je crois. Depuis plus de problèmes avec l'écran.


----------



## Macintouch (17 Octobre 2002)

non, il est plus sous garantie...


----------



## nato kino (17 Octobre 2002)

Te voilà bien avancé maintenant !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Onra (18 Octobre 2002)

Regarde ce lien :
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/pautex/ibook/index.html


----------



## nato kino (18 Octobre 2002)

je peux me tromper mais je pense malheureusement que macintouch, même avec de belles photos pour illustrer la manoeuvre, ne sera pas capable de s'en sortir tout seul ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Onra (18 Octobre 2002)

Peut-être qu'il peut se faire aider, non ?


----------



## nato kino (19 Octobre 2002)

Je crois pas que cela relève de la compétence du samu ou des pompiers mais faut pas perdre espoir !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## billboc (27 Octobre 2002)

Salut,

je viens donner ma proposition à ton problème mais sans gage de succès !

J'ai eu un probleme similaire et j'ai arrangé cela en desactivant l'option qui permet de suspendre l'activité de l'ecran dans le tableau de bord "economie d'energie".
Car l'ecran voit sa luminosité diminuée environ 1 minutes avant de devenir noir quand cette option est cochée.

Fait attention aussi si tu as choisi le mode automatique dans ce tableau de bord les reglages changent suivant que tu soit branché secteur ou non...

En espérant que cela pourras t'aider sinon désolé !

A+

Billboc


----------



## Guicube (1 Novembre 2002)

moi aussi il me fais des trucs comme ça mon ibook... mais en fait c jamais une baisse de luminosité.. c plutot des augmentations... je suis tout le temps à fond en luminosité et ya des jours où d'un coup la luminosité augmente d'un coup .. et ya des fois ça le fait et pis d'autres fois non....
applecare avec un ibook c 6 mois non...? en tous les cas je serais bien embêté d'avoir à l'envoyer à réparer..
me fait peur si mon ibook avait vraiment un pb....


----------

